# Pleopeltis percussa?



## Zeroxstaticlife (Mar 8, 2017)

I got this little guy labeled as pleopeltis percussa. Google doesn't return much. After reading and researching, pleopeltis might be the same as microgramma percussa? Anyone got any care tips for this fern? Should I repot in some moss?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah I would say it's a _Microgramma_.
whether it's percussa or not I can not say, it doesn't look like any percussa I've seen but it's possible.


----------



## Zeroxstaticlife (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for the response! That's too bad the tag is wrong, I like having names for my plants. But thank you for confirming microgramma. I love this little fern already, he'll work good in the viv I'm planning.


----------

